#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  دراستك ايه؟؟ ولا شغلك ايه؟؟ ما تقولى عليه!!!!الكل يشارك

## badry_1986

بصوا يا جماعه بما اننا كده كده بنقعد مع بعض اغلب وقتنا 
طب ما ممكن نستثمر وقتنا ده فى حاجه مفيده كمان وكمان وهى كالتالى :Smart:  
وان كل واحد هيدخل ويقول دراسته ايه
ولو بيشتغل هيقول شغله عباره عن ايه (على اساس لو فى تشابه فى دراسه حد ممكن يستفيدوا من بعض) :Love:   :Smart:  
ونفس الامر بالنسبه للشغل كل واحد هيطلع الاخر على خبرته ومهارته الخاصه والجديد فى الشغل :Love:   :Smart:   :Smart:  
ياريت نهتم والكل يشارك :Mad:  
وانا هبداء ::no3::  
انا بدرس فى 3 اعلام شعبه علاقات عامه
وكمان بشتغل فى السوفت وير للموبيلات
وياريت الكل يشارك

----------


## bedo202

عبدالله  مهندس كمبيوتر وشبكات   وميدر دعم فني  بشركة انرتنت فضائي

----------


## ابن الشمال

اقتراح وفكره جيده جدا 

 شكرااااااااا badry_1986  
سيف الاسلام محمود

----------


## bedo_ic

انا بقى عمرو bedo_ic 
دكتور مهندس كمبيوتر
مصرى
شكرا

----------


## badry_1986

> عبدالله  مهندس كمبيوتر وشبكات   وميدر دعم فني  بشركة انرتنت فضائي


منور عبدالله :hey:  
ويارب نفيدك ونستفاد من مجال خبرتك :y:   :y:

----------


## badry_1986

> اقتراح وفكره جيده جدا 
> 
>  شكرااااااااا badry_1986  
> سيف الاسلام محمود


العفو اخوى
ويا الف اهلا ومرحب بيك بين اخوتك فى المنتدى :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

كلية علوم صحيه  قسم علوم صيدلانيه

تحيه ليك ياحوده

----------


## badry_1986

> انا بقى عمرو bedo_ic 
> دكتور مهندس كمبيوتر
> مصرى
> شكرا


 :f:   :f:   :f:  
 :y:   :y:   :y:  
now we have 2 computer engineer

----------


## عصفور الشعر

وانا بقى يا سيدى حصل على بكالوريوس اعلام تربوى .. يعنى دراستنا واحده . مع الفرق انى دراستى للاعلام ترتبط بالتربيه . وعملت فتره فى الصحافه  .. وحاليا بشتغل فى انجلترا موظف فى شركة صيانة  قطارات 

مع خالص تحياتى

خوك

توت

----------


## white clouds

*انا بقى لسه بدرس فى كليه الهندسه(اعدادى)

وليه اخت 3اعلام شعبه صحافه*

----------


## badry_1986

> كلية علوم صحيه  قسم علوم صيدلانيه
> 
> تحيه ليك ياحوده


 :f:  
ahln ahln beldctora beta3tna :f:   :f:  
ta7ity ya dr. asiera :f:

----------


## badry_1986

> وانا بقى يا سيدى حصل على بكالوريوس اعلام تربوى .. يعنى دراستنا واحده . مع الفرق انى دراستى للاعلام ترتبط بالتربيه . وعملت فتره فى الصحافه  .. وحاليا بشتغل فى انجلترا موظف فى شركة صيانة  قطارات 
> 
> مع خالص تحياتى
> 
> خوك
> 
> توت


ايه النور ده  ::cop::  

ده شرف لى انى مجالتنا قريبه ::no3::  

و  يوفقك يارب فى مجالك الجديد :y:

----------


## badry_1986

> *انا بقى لسه بدرس فى كليه الهندسه(اعدادى)
> 
> وليه اخت 3اعلام شعبه صحافه*


 :f: 

اهلا اهلا بمهندسه المستقبل

واختك مش منضمه لينا ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لعلمك ادعولها لان اصعب شعبه هى الصحافه.

نورتى الموضوع والمنتدى كله .......... :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## white clouds

> اهلا اهلا بمهندسه المستقبل
> اهلا بيك
> واختك مش منضمه لينا ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هى بالفعل انضمت للمنتدى باسم crazy cat
> 
> لعلمك ادعولها لان اصعب شعبه هى الصحافه.
> ربنا يوفقنا جميعا
> نورتى الموضوع والمنتدى كله 
> الموضوع والمنتدى منورين باصحابهم  ..........


: :y:   :y:   :y:

----------


## bedo202

اخونا   مدير  المنتدي  ليس متعملش  هنا شات  يجمعنا لتبادل  المعارف والخبرات
وعلي قول الشاعر
وليس كثيرا  الف خل وصاحبا         وان عدوا  واحد لكثير

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*موضوعك عثل يا حودة 

وانا يا فندم اسمي حنين زي ما عارفين

وبدرس في كليه تجارة جامعه عين شمس الفرقه التالته
ادعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولي اطلع منهاااااااااااااااا 

وشكرا ليك يا حودة علي الموضوع

في حفظ الله

حنين*

----------


## bedo202

طيب  حنين  ربنا يتقبل  دعائك  ويخرجك منها علي خير    ولو انها مبقتش جايبة همهما   بس  اسمها شهادة  بس  عشان نتجوز بيهااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## قلم مكسور

*هااااااااااااااااااااااى
انا اداب اعلام شعبة صحافة الفرقة التالتة*

----------


## bedo202

اهلا  بالصحافة مهنة المتاعب   بس  ياريت  يكون قلمك صريح  ومؤثر

----------


## malkro7y

انا يا حووده ملك او ملك اوووووووووحي علي راي زهنه 

مهندسة كمبيوتر ومعيده في الجامعه  :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

> *موضوعك عثل يا حودة 
> 
> وانا يا فندم اسمي حنين زي ما عارفين
> 
> وبدرس في كليه تجارة جامعه عين شمس الفرقه التالته
> ادعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولي اطلع منهاااااااااااااااا 
> 
> وشكرا ليك يا حودة علي الموضوع
> 
> ...


والله انتى اللى عثل بس اخرجى من ام السنه دى وانتى هتبقى ميت عثل كمان :l2:  

لعلمك صح انا اعرف ما لا يقل عن 80 طالب فى تجاره عين شمس والدفعه التالته بالتحديد :;):  

تقريبا مكنتش حاجه بتلم فى سنتنا غير الكليه دى :notme:   :notme:  


وعلى العموم اتشرفنا اوى بمعرفتك يا حنين وان شاء الله السنه الجايه تكون اخر سنه ليكى فى الجامعه :hey:   :hey:

----------


## badry_1986

> *هااااااااااااااااااااااى
> انا اداب اعلام شعبة صحافة الفرقة التالتة*


 :4:  هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى منورنا :4:  
صح هو تحديد الشعبه فى الجامعه عندكم من سنه 3 برضه ولا مختلفه عننا ؟؟؟؟
 مع العلم انا جامعتى (طنطا)  ::@:  بيطلع عنى فى السفر ::@:

----------


## بحر الهوى

فكره جميله جدا بس انا زى ما انتو شيفين مش بشارك معكم كتير 
عموما بيشرفنى اكون معاكم ديما 
انا فلسطينيه بيتهيألى نظام دراستنا مختلف عنكم 
انا فى المدرسه تانيه ثانوى علمى 
ادعولى ربنا يوفقنى وابقى متواصله معكم

----------


## قلم مكسور

*اه التخصص عندنا من الفرقة التالتة فى الزقازيق*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> والله انتى اللى عثل بس اخرجى من ام السنه دى وانتى هتبقى ميت عثل كمان 
> 
> لعلمك صح انا اعرف ما لا يقل عن 80 طالب فى تجاره عين شمس والدفعه التالته بالتحديد 
> 
> تقريبا مكنتش حاجه بتلم فى سنتنا غير الكليه دى  
> 
> 
> وعلى العموم اتشرفنا اوى بمعرفتك يا حنين وان شاء الله السنه الجايه تكون اخر سنه ليكى فى الجامعه


*
            

هانتريق بئااااااااااااااااااا ولا ايه  


هما اصلا يا بدور باين عليهم بيزودو خبرتي في تالته 

سلالالالالالالالالالالالامي 

حنين*

----------


## badry_1986

> انا يا حووده ملك او ملك اوووووووووحي علي راي زهنه 
> 
> مهندسة كمبيوتر ومعيده في الجامعه


 :Bye:  اهلا اهلا بمهندسين الكمبيوتر :Bye:  

وكده لعلمكم معانا 3 مهندسين كمبيوتر

 ::no1::  ومعانا معيده كمان :gp:   :good:  

 :gp:  ده شرف لينا طبعا يا ملك اوحى وجودك معانا :gp:

----------


## badry_1986

> فكره جميله جدا بس انا زى ما انتو شيفين مش بشارك معكم كتير 
> عموما بيشرفنى اكون معاكم ديما 
> انا فلسطينيه بيتهيألى نظام دراستنا مختلف عنكم 
> انا فى المدرسه تانيه ثانوى علمى 
> ادعولى ربنا يوفقنى وابقى متواصله معكم


 :f:  ربنا يوفقك يا رب :f:  

 :l:   :f:  وتقبلى تحياتى نيابه عن كل اعضاء المنتدى لكل اخوتنا الفلسطين :f:   :l:  

 :y:  ومستنين مشاركتك وطبعا من غير تاثير على مذكراتك :y:

----------


## n3na3aah

موضووع جمييل

و انا في كليه تجاره انجليزي قسم محاسبه اخر سنه ان شاء الله و يا رب تعدي علي خيير

----------


## badry_1986

> *
>             
> 
> هانتريق بئااااااااااااااااااا ولا ايه  
> 
> 
> هما اصلا يا بدور باين عليهم بيزودو خبرتي في تالته 
> 
> سلالالالالالالالالالالالامي 
> ...


 :2:  لا تريقه ايه والله ما اقصد :2:  

والله كل قصدى انى ادعيلك وعلى العموم ربنا ينجاحنى انا وانتى وكل الاعضاء يا ستى (لحسن شكلى هبلط السنه دى)ربك يستر ::

----------


## badry_1986

> موضووع جمييل
> 
> و انا في كليه تجاره انجليزي قسم محاسبه اخر سنه ان شاء الله و يا رب تعدي علي خيير


 :hey:  يا اهلا بيك نعنوعه فى الموضوع :hey:  

 :Eat:  وكده معانا 2 لحد دلوقتى كليه تجاره (زهره ونعنوعه )وان كانت نعنوعه انجليش :Eat:  

 :y:  وان شاء الله هتعدى على خير يا نعنوعه :y:

----------


## ana3sola

موضوع جميل 
انا كمان خريجه تجاره انجلش
واتجهت اخيرا الى الجرافيك والتصميم 
اتعلمت سويتش واتقنتها 
وبعدين اتعلمت فوتوشوب واتقنته 
ودلوقتى بتعلم poser
وربنا معايا بقى 
هههههههههههههه

مشكور اخى على الموضوع

----------


## Basio

*موضوع جميل ياحوده* 
*تسلم ياغالي* 
*انا في تانية خدمة اجتماعية* 
*وشغال في مكتب تصميم يفط وكلكات*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

انا بدرس في سنة رابعة هندسة ثالثة معمارية وعلي استعداد اني اقدم المساعدة سواء في الهندسة او في برنامج الاتوكاد مثلا  
ومشكور علي الموضوع حودة مرسية اوي اوي  وان كان نفسي ان يبقي فية قسم تاني عندنا في المنتدي خاص بالمعلومات العامة والعلم عامة وانا حضيف ليكم فية قسم بالعمارة يخليكم تحب حاجة اسمها عمارة حتي لو ما بتتدرسهاش

----------


## سومه

انا رابعه لغه عربيه جامعه الازهر
اى حد يحتاج حاجه فى العربى ميسألنيس قصدى يسألنى  :: 
يابختك ياحنين كان نفسى ادخل تجارة 
ادعولى اطلع من السنه دى وانجح واخلص قبل ماتخلص روحى
شكرا محمود 
 :f2:

----------


## رشا

> انا رابعه لغه عربيه جامعه الازهر
> اى حد يحتاج حاجه فى العربى ميسألنيس قصدى يسألنى 
> يابختك ياحنين كان نفسى ادخل تجارة 
> ادعولى اطلع من السنه دى وانجح واخلص قبل ماتخلص روحى
> شكرا محمود


 اهلا يا سومه انا قسم اصول دين 
بس انا مخلصه من سنتين

----------


## اسكندرانى

العبد لله خريج تجارة  اسكندرية 
 شعبة ادارة اعمال 
ومدير شركة تصدير واستيراد وتوكيلات  تجارية

----------


## badry_1986

> موضوع جميل 
> انا كمان خريجه تجاره انجلش
> واتجهت اخيرا الى الجرافيك والتصميم 
> اتعلمت سويتش واتقنتها 
> وبعدين اتعلمت فوتوشوب واتقنته 
> ودلوقتى بتعلم poser
> وربنا معايا بقى 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> مشكور اخى على الموضوع


 :f:  اهلا اهلا انا عسوله :f:  
 :good:  نورتى الموضوع :good:  
 ::no2::  وكده معانا 2 تجاره انجليش ::no2::  
 ::no1::  وبامانه انا مبهر بكفاحك مع التعليم (ما شاء الله ) ::no1::  
 :f:  وربنا معاكى بقى :f:

----------


## badry_1986

> *موضوع جميل ياحوده* 
> *تسلم ياغالي* 
> *انا في تانية خدمة اجتماعية* 
> *وشغال في مكتب تصميم يفط وكلكات*


انت اللى جميل والله يا مودى :f2:  
الله يسلمك :f: 
 :y:  ومعانا مجال جديد اهو يا جماعه (خدمه اجتماعيه) ربنا يوفقك يا مودى :y:  
وربنا يوفقك فى شغلك (واللى عاوز اى يفطه يا جماعه ينفع مودى ) ::p:  خخخخخخخ
دمتم بود,,,, :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

> انا بدرس في سنة رابعة هندسة ثالثة معمارية وعلي استعداد اني اقدم المساعدة سواء في الهندسة او في برنامج الاتوكاد مثلا  
> ومشكور علي الموضوع حودة مرسية اوي اوي  وان كان نفسي ان يبقي فية قسم تاني عندنا في المنتدي خاص بالمعلومات العامة والعلم عامة وانا حضيف ليكم فية قسم بالعمارة يخليكم تحب حاجة اسمها عمارة حتي لو ما بتتدرسهاش


 :4:  اهلا اهلا بالمهندسه ميمه :4:  
 :y:  منوره الموضوع يا بشمهندسه (لعلمك بحترم اوى اللى بيحب دراسته او شغله) :y:  
ربنا يوفقك يارب ولعلمك معانا ناس لسه مبتدئه فى هندسه وهنهريكى اسئله !!!!!!!!! :Cool:  
نورتى الموضوع :f2:

----------


## ميمة اسلام

يسلام انا تحت امر اي حد يسالني ومن العين دة قبل التانية

----------


## مسنال

موضوع رهيب 

خريج جامعة الملك سعود الرياض 

حاليا موظف بنك

----------


## الصعيدي

*إيه ده كله .. والله موضوع جميل جدا .. تسلم يا بدري

محسوبكم محمد عبد السلام .. كيميائي في مجال تكرير البترول .. أي جاز أي بنزين تحت أمركم*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و الله فكرة حلوة موضوع كل واحد يتكلم عن ما درس ربما يستفيد الآخرون من خبراته

أنا مهندسة ديكور ، و درست شهادة في إدارة مشروعات 

و تحت أمر أي حد أقدر أفيده

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## MaTR|X

كلية تجارة
الفرقه التانيه

تسلم يا باشا على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## badry_1986

> انا رابعه لغه عربيه جامعه الازهر
> اى حد يحتاج حاجه فى العربى ميسألنيس قصدى يسألنى 
> يابختك ياحنين كان نفسى ادخل تجارة 
> ادعولى اطلع من السنه دى وانجح واخلص قبل ماتخلص روحى
> شكرا محمود


اهلا اهلا بالاستاذه سومه :gp:  
منوره الموضوع كله ::007::  
وربنا يوفقك يا رب وتخرجى منها بالسلامه (رغم انى حاسس انك هتتمنيها بعد كده الايام دى تانى  :Nono:  )
والعفو يا سومه :Smart:  وشكرا ليكى انتى على مرورك

----------


## badry_1986

> اهلا يا سومه انا قسم اصول دين 
> بس انا مخلصه من سنتين


اهلا يا رشا :Bye:  
نورتى الموضوع :y:  
 :good:  ومجالك جميل اوى اوى  :good:  
شكرا لمرورك وننتظر خدماتك فى الموضوع ::xx::

----------


## badry_1986

> العبد لله خريج تجارة  اسكندرية 
>  شعبة ادارة اعمال 
> ومدير شركة تصدير واستيراد وتوكيلات  تجارية


 :f:  العبد لله منورنا :f:  
وكده احنا ممكن نستفيد منك كتير (بس لو عرفنا مجالات استيرادك واسواقها ايه ؟؟) :Smart:  

 :f:  شكرا لمرورك وننتظر مواصلتك معانا :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

كلية تجارة عضو مجلس إدارة  :: 

شغال دعم فني  ::

----------


## badry_1986

> موضوع رهيب 
> 
> خريج جامعة الملك سعود الرياض 
> 
> حاليا موظف بنك


 منور الرهيب هههههههههه  قصدى الموضوع :f2:  

 :king:  وربنا معاك ويعينك يا رب :king:

----------


## badry_1986

> *إيه ده كله .. والله موضوع جميل جدا .. تسلم يا بدري
> 
> محسوبكم محمد عبد السلام .. كيميائي في مجال تكرير البترول .. أي جاز أي بنزين تحت أمركم*


 :f:  منورنى ومنور الموضوع والمنتدى كله اللى احنا بنتشرف بوجودك معانا فيه :f:  
ويا جماعه الوقود كله تبع أ. محمد عبد السلام :l:   :good:  
تحياتى.......
محمود,,,

----------


## badry_1986

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> و الله فكرة حلوة موضوع كل واحد يتكلم عن ما درس ربما يستفيد الآخرون من خبراته
> 
> أنا مهندسة ديكور ، و درست شهادة في إدارة مشروعات 
> 
> و تحت أمر أي حد أقدر أفيده
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،


 :f:  وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته :f: 

 :good:  والله الفكره محلوتش غير بمشاركتكم :good:  

ومنورانا يا بشمهندسه

وعندى كام قميص كده عاوز امشيهم على كام بنطلون تعرفى تظبطيهملى ؟؟؟ ::007::  

ربنا يخليكى لينا يارب واستمررررررررررررررررررررررى :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

> كلية تجارة
> الفرقه التانيه
> 
> تسلم يا باشا على الموضوع الجميل


نورت الموضوع
وكده عندنا عدد لا باس به تجاره
ومعانا حنين فى 3 تجاره (لو عوزت حاجه اسال وهى تجيب)"غصب يا حنين مش زوء  ::

----------


## نور الاسراء

السلام عليكم والله احسن فكرة للتعارف انا طالبة سنة 4 هندسة كيميائية

----------


## elharty

انا بقي بكالريوس تجارة محاسبة جامعة المنصورة وحاليا محاسب ومدير انتاج مصنع بلاستيك

----------


## elharty

انا بقي بكالريوس تجارة محاسبة جامعة المنصورة وحاليا محاسب ومدير انتاج مصنع بلاستيك

----------


## khalid radio

الموضوع جميل 
انا خالد نشأت و ان شاء الله يعنى من غير مقاطعة السنة دى اخر سنة فى كلية تجارة انجليزى المنصورة
ادعولى ربنا يباركلكم

----------


## khalid radio

الموضوع جميل 
انا خالد نشأت و ان شاء الله يعنى من غير مقاطعة السنة دى اخر سنة فى كلية تجارة انجليزى المنصورة
ادعولى ربنا يباركلكم

----------


## badry_1986

> كلية تجارة عضو مجلس إدارة 
> 
> شغال دعم فني


منور ياباشا

وبالنسبه لعضو مجلس اداره (احنا متاكدين انك قدها وقدود)

 :f2: ونورت الموضوع  :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

> السلام عليكم والله احسن فكرة للتعارف انا طالبة سنة 4 هندسة كيميائية


 :f:  وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته :f:  
 :good:  منوره الموضوع وهلا بيكى بينا فى المنتدى :good:  
وربنا معاكى فى دراستك ولعلمك احنا معانا ا .محمد عبد السلام .. كيميائي في مجال تكرير البترول ::h::   ::no1::  
 :y:  متهيقلى مجالتكم متقاربه :y:

----------


## mido_0a0

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 انا مختلف عنكم تماما انا في اولى ثانوي  ::stpd::  

ومهندس بترول في المستقبل انشاء الله  :f2:   :2:

----------


## badry_1986

> انا بقي بكالريوس تجارة محاسبة جامعة المنصورة وحاليا محاسب ومدير انتاج مصنع بلاستيك


 ::h::  ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااااااك يا رب ::h::  

 :y:  نورت الموضوع وان شاء الله هنستفيد منك كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر :y:  

 :f:  وللعلم احنا كده معانا اكتر من واحد خريج تجاره ومجالات الناقش واسعه لمن يريد المزيد من المعرفه :f:

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم 
ليسانس آداب قسم علم نفس 
اشتغلت 4 سنوات في احد البنوك الاجنبية في القاهرة قبل السفر الى امريكا والاقامة

----------


## badry_1986

> الموضوع جميل 
> انا خالد نشأت و ان شاء الله يعنى من غير مقاطعة السنة دى اخر سنة فى كلية تجارة انجليزى المنصورة
> ادعولى ربنا يباركلكم


الموضوع محلوش غير بمشاركتكم والله :Love:  
ونورتنا يا خالد ولعلمك معانا ناس متخرجه من تجاره انجليزى وناس لسه بتدرس برضه نفس المجال ( راجع الردود) :Eat:

----------


## badry_1986

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
>  انا مختلف عنكم تماما انا في اولى ثانوي  
> 
> ومهندس بترول في المستقبل انشاء الله


اهلا اهلا ميدو

نورت المنتدى والموضوع وسورى على تاخر الرد
ومستنين انجازاتك المستقبليه
صح لو عوزت اى حاجه (مدرسين انجليش عربى رياضه اى حاجه المنتدى مرشق)

----------


## mido_0a0

> اهلا اهلا ميدو
> 
> نورت المنتدى والموضوع وسورى على تاخر الرد
> ومستنين انجازاتك المستقبليه
> صح لو عوزت اى حاجه (مدرسين انجليش عربى رياضه اى حاجه المنتدى مرشق)


شكرا وربنا يخليك  :Smart:

----------


## عصام كابو

*تسلم افكارك يا باشا 
موضوع جميل جدا يا حوده و اعتقد انه هايزود ارتباط الاعضاء مع بعضهم......
انا بقى بشتغل طبيب و تخصصى هو امراض القلب.....
و حاليا باخلص فى الماجستير ادعوا لى ربنا يوفقنى.*

----------


## soldier

بسم الله
أنا محاسب بشركة غرف تبريد والحمد لله ملتزم وخاطب وأحب إن كل شباب المسلمين يلتزموا بدينهم وسنة نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولو أى عضو عنده شبهه عن الإلتزام أو حاجة مش فاهما بإذن الله أوضحها له ، جزاكم الله خيرا وجزاك الله خيرا يا أخى باشا

----------


## Ebraheem Hamed

•	حاصل على بكالولوريوس علوم  + دراسات عليا في الميكروبيولوجى (الأحياء الدقيقة).
   •	أعـمل فى مجال التحاليل الطـــبية .

----------


## badry_1986

> السلام عليكم 
> ليسانس آداب قسم علم نفس 
> اشتغلت 4 سنوات في احد البنوك الاجنبية في القاهرة قبل السفر الى امريكا والاقامة


 :f:  اهلا اهلا  :f:  نورتى الموضوع ام محمد

ومعانا مجال جديد اهو (علم النفس ) بس متهيقلى نسيتى الدراسه؟؟ ::uff::  

واخبار الاقامه فى امريكا ايه ؟؟ (هل فعلا لسه بيعملوا المسلمين هناك معامله مش ولا بد ؟؟) :Sad:  

 :4:  اكرر ترحيبى بيكى :4:

----------


## badry_1986

> *تسلم افكارك يا باشا 
> موضوع جميل جدا يا حوده و اعتقد انه هايزود ارتباط الاعضاء مع بعضهم......
> انا بقى بشتغل طبيب و تخصصى هو امراض القلب.....
> و حاليا باخلص فى الماجستير ادعوا لى ربنا يوفقنى.*


انت اجمل يا دكتور عصام :4:  
واهلا بيك (هنحتاجك كتيرررررررررررررررررر)
وربنا يعينك ويوفقك فى شغلك يا رب
ارق تحياتى   :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

> بسم الله
> أنا محاسب بشركة غرف تبريد والحمد لله ملتزم وخاطب وأحب إن كل شباب المسلمين يلتزموا بدينهم وسنة نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولو أى عضو عنده شبهه عن الإلتزام أو حاجة مش فاهما بإذن الله أوضحها له ، جزاكم الله خيرا وجزاك الله خيرا يا أخى باشا


اهلا اهلا بحضرتك

نورت المنتدى والموضوع

ومستنين مشاركاتك واحييك على التزامك اللى بنتمنى كلنا انه يسود كل شباب الوطن العربى

ارق تحياتى

اخوك محمود :Bye:

----------


## osha

> اهلا اهلا  نورتى الموضوع ام محمد
> 
> ومعانا مجال جديد اهو (علم النفس ) بس متهيقلى نسيتى الدراسه؟؟ 
> 
> واخبار الاقامه فى امريكا ايه ؟؟ (هل فعلا لسه بيعملوا المسلمين هناك معامله مش ولا بد ؟؟) 
> 
>  اكرر ترحيبى بيكى


لأ الحمد لله مانستش الدراسة 
اصل الدراسات الانسانية صعب انها تتنسي عشان كل يوم وانا باتعامل مع الناس بالاقي التطبيق العملي للي درسته في الجامعة  ::uff::  
بخصوص الناس هنا في امريكا محدش بيعامل حد وحش وماتصدقش الكلام اللي الناس بتقوله انا بقالي هنا فترة ولابسه حجاب وباخرج وباروح وباجي ومحدش بيضايقني ولا بيتعرض ليا  ::-s:  
يمكن اوروبا - انما امريكا بحكم القانون محدش يقدر يسألك حتى انت ديانتك ايه ولا يعلق على لبسك لانك ممكن ببساطه ترفع عليه قضية  :Smart:

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا على الموضوع 
وربنا يوفقك كل اللى بيدرسوا او بيشتغلوا
وانا طالبة فى هندسة قسم عمارة وتخطيط عمرانى*

----------


## badry_1986

> •	حاصل على بكالولوريوس علوم  + دراسات عليا في الميكروبيولوجى (الأحياء الدقيقة).
>    •	أعـمل فى مجال التحاليل الطـــبية .


يا الف اهلا ومرحب بيك بينا فى منتداك (ابناء مصر) :f2:  

 :y:  ربنا معاك ويوفقك (ويمكن نخنقك بالاسئله الكتيره فى مجالك)

ومستنين مشاركاتك :mazika3:

----------


## badry_1986

> لأ الحمد لله مانستش الدراسة 
> اصل الدراسات الانسانية صعب انها تتنسي عشان كل يوم وانا باتعامل مع الناس بالاقي التطبيق العملي للي درسته في الجامعة  
> بخصوص الناس هنا في امريكا محدش بيعامل حد وحش وماتصدقش الكلام اللي الناس بتقوله انا بقالي هنا فترة ولابسه حجاب وباخرج وباروح وباجي ومحدش بيضايقني ولا بيتعرض ليا  
> يمكن اوروبا - انما امريكا بحكم القانون محدش يقدر يسألك حتى انت ديانتك ايه ولا يعلق على لبسك لانك ممكن ببساطه ترفع عليه قضية


الحمد لله ويارب يثبت كل العلوم لديكى وتستفيدى منها وتفيدى اللى حوالك (اللهم امين) :Smart:  

وشاكر مرورك مره تانيه وردك على سؤالى :f2: 

 ::  اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين فى كل مكان يارب العالمين  ::

----------


## badry_1986

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا على الموضوع 
> وربنا يوفقك كل اللى بيدرسوا او بيشتغلوا
> وانا طالبة فى هندسة قسم عمارة وتخطيط عمرانى*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 :4:  العفو ومنوره الموضوع :4:  
 :f:  ويوفقك يا رب ويوفق كل المسلمين :f:  
ويا الف اهلا بمهندسه المستقبل :y:   ( ولعلمك معانا ميمه اسلام طالبه هندسه قسم عماره) ::no1::   ::no3::   ::no2::   ::no1::  اتمنى انكم تعرفوا تفيدوا بعض ::no3::   ::no2::   ::no1::

----------


## nour2005

موضوع جميل اخويا حوده
بيقرب الاعضاء من بعض 
وبيفسح المجال لتبادل المعلومات 
انا بقا مدرّسة لغة عربية ورياضيات 
لتلاميذ المرحلة الابتدائية 
وماعرفش الابتدائي عندنا فلبنان
يمكن بيسموه عندكم اعدادي
درست سنتين ادب عربي في الجامعة زمان 
وماكملتش علشان مسؤوليات الزواج والوظيفة 
شكرا يا حوده على الموضوع ده 

تحيتي 
 :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

> موضوع جميل اخويا حوده
> بيقرب الاعضاء من بعض 
> وبيفسح المجال لتبادل المعلومات 
> انا بقا مدرّسة لغة عربية ورياضيات 
> لتلاميذ المرحلة الابتدائية 
> وماعرفش الابتدائي عندنا فلبنان
> يمكن بيسموه عندكم اعدادي
> درست سنتين ادب عربي في الجامعة زمان 
> وماكملتش علشان مسؤوليات الزواج والوظيفة 
> ...



ايه النور ده كله :hey:  
والله الموضوع ازداد جمال بمشركتك فيه ::cop::  
ومجال ممتاز  اهنئك عليه :f2: 
وكده عرفنا المزيد عن حضرتك واكيد لو تبعتي الصفحات السابقه هتعرفى المزيد والمزيد عن اعضاء المنتدى :f:

----------


## nour2005

> ايه النور ده كله 
> والله الموضوع ازداد جمال بمشركتك فيه 
> ومجال ممتاز  اهنئك عليه
> وكده عرفنا المزيد عن حضرتك واكيد لو تبعتي الصفحات السابقه هتعرفى المزيد والمزيد عن اعضاء المنتدى



اخويا العزيز محمود 
بشكرك على ردك الرقيق وكلك ذوق  
وموضوعك بجد جميل 
وانا فعلا تابعت كل الردود عليه وسعدت بها 
ويستاهل انه يرفع 
تقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي 
وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## badry_1986

> اخويا العزيز محمود 
> بشكرك على ردك الرقيق وكلك ذوق  
> وموضوعك بجد جميل 
> وانا فعلا تابعت كل الردود عليه وسعدت بها 
> ويستاهل انه يرفع 
> تقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي 
> وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


العفو :f2:  
ومرسي اوى لدعاء حضرتك
دمتِ بكل خير :f2:

----------


## summar

انا فى كلية الهندسة قسم مدنى
ادعولى اخرج منها بسلام

----------


## badry_1986

> انا فى كلية الهندسة قسم مدنى
> ادعولى اخرج منها بسلام


ما شاء الله
ربنا يوفقك يا رب وتخرجى بسلام
ولعلمك راجعى ردود باقى الاعضاء هتلاقى زمايل ليكِ كتير (قد تستفيدوا من بعض ::rolleyes::  )
دمتِ بكل خير  :f2:

----------


## nour2005

> انا فى كلية الهندسة قسم مدنى
> ادعولى اخرج منها بسلام


يا رب تنجحي 
يلله شدي حيلك وتشطّري
وان شاء الله نعملّك احلى حفلة هنا 
ونفرح بنجاحك كلنا 
بالتوفيق يا سمر

----------


## amak_77

ايه الحلاوة دي يا حبي
دايما مواضيعك مميزة 
و احب فيك انك بتحب تقارب الأعضاء

انا بقى
بكالوريوس علوم الحاسب 
و حاصل على شهادة ميكروسوفت Mcse
و شغال System And Network Engineer
يعني مهندس نظم في وزارة التجارة و الصناعة
و شكرا ليك بدورة

----------


## summar

> يا رب تنجحي 
> يلله شدي حيلك وتشطّري
> وان شاء الله نعملّك احلى حفلة هنا 
> ونفرح بنجاحك كلنا 
> بالتوفيق يا سمر


شكرا لردك الجميل  وربنا يخليكى

----------


## summar

شكرا لموضوعك بدرى
ودايما متجمعين فى مواضيعك

----------


## badry_1986

> ايه الحلاوة دي يا حبي
> دايما مواضيعك مميزة 
> و احب فيك انك بتحب تقارب الأعضاء
> 
> انا بقى
> بكالوريوس علوم الحاسب 
> و حاصل على شهادة ميكروسوفت Mcse
> و شغال System And Network Engineer
> يعني مهندس نظم في وزارة التجارة و الصناعة
> و شكرا ليك بدورة


دى حلوتك ياباشا وحته تقارب الاعضاء ده حلم كلنا بندور على تحقيقه الذى بات قريبا
وأهنئك على مجالك الجميل والمميز وياجماعه اى حد عاوز مهندس نظم ولا مهندس شبكات معانا amak (مفهوووووووووووووم)ههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا حبى وربنا يوفقك يا جميل

----------


## badry_1986

> يا رب تنجحي 
> يلله شدي حيلك وتشطّري
> وان شاء الله نعملّك احلى حفلة هنا 
> ونفرح بنجاحك كلنا 
> بالتوفيق يا سمر


ياااااااااااااااارب
بس تعالى هنا ياماما نور اشمعنى هى تعمليلها حفله وانا لا (تحيز للبنات بقى ولا ايه ؟؟؟  ::  ::  اووك)
لا بقى ده انا عاوز حفله وحفله تجنن كمان وحضرتك اللى هتعملهالى  ::  ::  ::  بس الامتحنات تخلص والنتيجه تطلع بس  :: 
وربنا يوفقك يا سمر

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> بصوا يا جماعه بما اننا كده كده بنقعد مع بعض اغلب وقتنا 
> طب ما ممكن نستثمر وقتنا ده فى حاجه مفيده كمان وكمان وهى كالتالى 
> وان كل واحد هيدخل ويقول دراسته ايه
> ولو بيشتغل هيقول شغله عباره عن ايه (على اساس لو فى تشابه فى دراسه حد ممكن يستفيدوا من بعض)  
> ونفس الامر بالنسبه للشغل كل واحد هيطلع الاخر على خبرته ومهارته الخاصه والجديد فى الشغل   
> ياريت نهتم والكل يشارك 
> وانا هبداء 
> انا بدرس فى 3 اعلام شعبه علاقات عامه
> وكمان بشتغل فى السوفت وير للموبيلات
> وياريت الكل يشارك



*شكرا يابدرى عالموضوع الجميل ده

بص باه ياسيدى

من ناحية الدراسة مفيش حد هايستفيد من والحمد لله

لأنى طالب فاشل جدا وبكره المذاكرة أوى

وأنا فى كلية تجارة وأعتبر أقدم واحد في الكلية

أما من ناحية الشغل

الحمد لله ناجح جدا جدا وبحب شغلى أوى

وبشتغل فى مجال السياحة بالغردقة 

وممكن أجاوب على أى أستفسار بخصوص السياحة فى الغردقة*

----------


## badry_1986

> شكرا لموضوعك بدرى
> ودايما متجمعين فى مواضيعك


العفو يا سمر
وده شرف لى طبعا تجمعكم هنا :Bye:  
دمتِ بكل خير

----------


## badry_1986

> *شكرا يابدرى عالموضوع الجميل ده
> 
> بص باه ياسيدى
> 
> من ناحية الدراسة مفيش حد هايستفيد منى والحمد لله
> 
> لأنى طالب فاشل جدا وبكره المذاكرة أوى
> 
> وأنا فى كلية تجارة وأعتبر أقدم واحد في الكلية
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه
العفو يا سيدى
وبديه احب ارحب بيك فى الموضوع اللى انت اكيد نورته
وبالنسبه للدراسه مش لازم تفيد قد تستفيد معانا ناس كتير هنا فى تجاره يمكن يفيدوك ويخلوك تطلع منها بسلام
وربنا يوفقك فى شغلك واللى اكيد اكيد هنقصدك فى استفسارات عنه
دمت بكل خير :f2:

----------


## محمد علم الدين

شكرا ياأحلى بدرى

على ترحيبك الجميل

بس والنبى بلاش موضوع الدراسة ده علشان 

عندى حساسية منه يعنى مش عاوز أفيد ولا أستفيد

أنا عاوزكم تنسهولى خالص

والشغل أتكلم معاكوا فيه ذى مانتوا عاوزين

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

موضوع ممتاز بدور حبيبى و انا فى المعهد العالى للإدارة و الحاسب الآلى ببورسعيد الفرقة التالتة و شكلى كدا " مدبلر السنادى "

----------


## badry_1986

> شكرا ياأحلى بدرى
> 
> على ترحيبك الجميل
> 
> بس والنبى بلاش موضوع الدراسة ده علشان 
> 
> عندى حساسية منه يعنى مش عاوز أفيد ولا أستفيد
> 
> أنا عاوزكم تنسهولى خالص
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

العفو ياباشا وبراحتك يا سيدى

مفيش دراسه (امشي يا دراسه يالاه ابعدى بعيد ) هههههههههههه

ماشي يا سيدى

على العموم نورتى الموضوع من جديد

ودمت بكل خير

----------


## badry_1986

> موضوع ممتاز بدور حبيبى و انا فى المعهد العالى للإدارة و الحاسب الآلى ببورسعيد الفرقة التالتة و شكلى كدا " مدبلر السنادى "


نورت الموضوع يابوحميد 
وربنا يعينك فى المذاكره ياباشا وخلى ثقتك فى الله اكبر من كده
وان شاء الله متفوق ياباشا
ابقى طمنا عملت ايه فى النتيجه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ربنا معاك ياباشا :f2:

----------


## ايهاب الاغبري

ماجستير تسويق و انتاج 
قطاع التسويق و التخطيط  في مجموعة صناعية و تجارية

----------


## Far&Away

انا فى كلية هندسة


بس

----------


## بوناسيرا

شكرا يا محمود على الموضوع الجميل ده 
على فكرة أنا قريت الموضوع من أوله لأخره
موضوع جميل بجد 
و مفيش حد في تخصصى .. بس ده ما يمنعش انى لو عايزه استفسر عن أى مجال ممكن اسألكم فيه
مجال دراستى هو التربية الموسيقية .. و انا الحمد لله معيده ..  و بدرس للماجستير
و سعيدة جداا بالتعرف عليكم

----------


## saladino

*اهلا يا حودة
شكرا ياباشا على الموضوع الخفيف دة

انا ياسيدى الفاضل خريج محو الأمية ومازلت بتعلم*

----------


## badry_1986

> ماجستير تسويق و انتاج 
> قطاع التسويق و التخطيط  في مجموعة صناعية و تجارية


مجال جميل احييك عليه
تعالى هنا عاوز استفسر منك على شوية حاجات( هنرخم شوية بالاسئله)
*ايه دور اللى بتقوم به العلاقات العامه فى الشركه عندكم فى المعارض الدولية ؟؟؟
* هل فعلا تعامل رجل العلاقات الاعامة يكون مباشره مع رؤساء الاقسام ورئيس مجلس الادارة ؟؟؟
* ما دور العلاقات العامة فى زيادة ربح الشركه وتقلص الخسائر ؟؟؟

يارب مكونش تقلت على حضرتك واحب ارحب بيك هنا  :: 
شكرا لمرورك وردك :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

> انا فى كلية هندسة
> 
> 
> بس


ربنا يعينك يا رب
مش وبس لا ويوفقك كمان وتكونى من الاوائل يارب العالمين
ومعانا اعضاء كتيرررررر هنا هنددسه وفى منهم مش وبس ومنهم وبس ان شاء الله تعرفوا تنسقوا بينكم وتقتدروا تفيدوا بعض وتكونوا الاول دايما يا رب

نورتى الموضوع بمرورك وردك وبس  ::

----------


## badry_1986

> شكرا يا محمود على الموضوع الجميل ده 
> على فكرة أنا قريت الموضوع من أوله لأخره
> موضوع جميل بجد 
> و مفيش حد في تخصصى .. بس ده ما يمنعش انى لو عايزه استفسر عن أى مجال ممكن اسألكم فيه
> مجال دراستى هو التربية الموسيقية .. و انا الحمد لله معيده ..  و بدرس للماجستير
> و سعيدة جداا بالتعرف عليكم


العفو يا بونا سيرا والاجمل هو تواجدكم فيه طبعا
ويارب يكون الموضوع عجبك
اكيد ميمنعش طبعا ده شرف لكل واحد انه يخدم اخاه او اخته
ولعلمك مجالك جميل وانا بقى اللى هرخم عليك اسئله فيه لانى دراسته سنتين ايام المدرسه وعاوز اكمل  ::     صح اخبار موتسارد وبيت هوفن ايه ؟؟؟ صح هو موتسارد هو مصلح الاوبرا ؟؟؟
والله احنا اسعد بانضمامك لينا

نورتى الموضوع :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

> *اهلا يا حودة
> شكرا ياباشا على الموضوع الخفيف دة
> 
> انا ياسيدى الفاضل خريج محو الأمية ومازلت بتعلم*


اهلا اهلا باعز الحبايب
نورت الموضوع يا صلادينيو

العفو ياباشا

وربنا يوفقك ياباشا ومنور الموضوع ياباشا :f2:

----------


## amr emam

اهلا  يا سيف  

موضوع جميل  جدا  

شوف يا باشا  انا بدات  الاول  فى شركه  كمبيوتر  

وكنت  شغال  فى اداره المخازن  والصيانه  

وبعد كده  اتجهت  لمجال  الاوراق الماليه  

اشتغلت  الاول  كمدخل  بيانات  وبعد  كده  فى  قسم الباك  اوفيس  

ثم قسم الحفظ  المركزى  والتحليل الفنى  

واخيرا  اشتغلت  فى  الحسابات 

تحياتى 

عمرو امام

----------


## badry_1986

> اهلا  يا سيف  
> 
> موضوع جميل  جدا  
> 
> شوف يا باشا  انا بدات  الاول  فى شركه  كمبيوتر  
> 
> وكنت  شغال  فى اداره المخازن  والصيانه  
> 
> وبعد كده  اتجهت  لمجال  الاوراق الماليه  
> ...


انت وقعت ولا الهوا رماك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منور الموضوع طبعا يا عمرو
ومجالات كلها ما شاء الله جميله وشيك

بس اسمحلى هخنقك اسئله............
رائيك ايه فى سوق بورصة الاسهم المصريه الايام دى
اللى مقبل على الشرا يدخل دلوقتى ولا يصبر شوية ؟؟؟
اى الاسهم ترشح من وجهة نظرك الشخصية للنجاح فى الايام المقبلة ؟؟؟
ايه سبب النكسة اللى حصلت فى الاسهم دى ؟؟؟
صح انا منزل برامج عندى لحساب نقط الدعم والمقاومه ونقاط الارتكاز مهم الحوار ده ولا نقضيها على التوصيات والسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اكيد اكيد صدعتك (بس انت اللى جبته لنفسك :: ) :: 
نورت الموضوع يا عمرو وربنا يوفقك يا رب

----------


## badry_1986

::  ::  ::

----------


## amr emam

> انت وقعت ولا الهوا رماك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منور الموضوع طبعا يا عمرو


لا ياعم  انا  رجلى بقى اللى  جبتنى  ::shit::  




> ومجالات كلها ما شاء الله جميله وشيك


ميرسى  ياجميل




> بس اسمحلى هخنقك اسئله............


اتفضل يا ريس




> رائيك ايه فى سوق بورصة الاسهم المصريه الايام دى


والله  السوق  متقلب  جدا  شهد الاسبوع الماضى  حاله  من البيع العشوائى 

ادت الى هبوط  اسعار الاسهم  لكن النهارده  شهد فى اول الجلسه  ارتفاع ملحوظ 

ولكن تراجع تانى مؤشر  البورصه  case 30   




> اللى مقبل على الشرا يدخل دلوقتى ولا يصبر شوية ؟؟؟


لا طبعا اعتقد ان الوقت  مش مناسب  خصوصا ان لازل السوق  فى التراجع 

وتوجد مؤشرات تؤكد هبوط السوق  فى الفتره القادمه 




> اى الاسهم ترشح من وجهة نظرك الشخصية للنجاح فى الايام المقبلة ؟؟؟


لاتعليق




> ايه سبب النكسة اللى حصلت فى الاسهم دى ؟؟؟


طبعا  ناتج من عدد الاكتتبابات  الغير معقوله  اللى شهدها  السوق الفتره الماضيه 

وده طبيعى ادى الى انخفاض سعر الاسهم  المكتتب  فى زياده راس مالها  

وبالتالى كان له اثر سلبى  فى هبوط  سوق الاوراق الماليه 

وكمان  تاثر السوق المصرى  ببعض الاحداث  الاخيره  

وتاثره  بالسوق  الخليجى  والسوق  السعودى 




> صح انا منزل برامج عندى لحساب نقط الدعم والمقاومه ونقاط الارتكاز مهم الحوار ده ولا نقضيها على التوصيات والسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟


اعتقد  انك تعتمد  على التوصيات  افضل 

وطبعا  الراى لاخير ليك 




> اكيد اكيد صدعتك (بس انت اللى جبته لنفسك)
> نورت الموضوع يا عمرو وربنا يوفقك يا رب


ميرسى  يا باشا  

تحياتى  :Love:  

عمرو امام

----------


## badry_1986

> لا ياعم  انا  رجلى بقى اللى  جبتنى  
> 
> 
> 
> ميرسى  ياجميل
> 
> 
> 
> اتفضل يا ريس
> ...



مرسي اوى على ردودك اللى كلها جميله وبجد اضافتلى الكتير

ربنا يخليك لينا يا رب ونرخم عليك :: (طبعا من حبنا فيك)

دمت بكل خير يا عمرو :f2:

----------


## مصطفى صقر

انا بقى بدرسة فى كلية حاسبات ومعلومات 
 يعنى اكبر قرف فى الدنيا
يعنى مهما تذاكر مش هاتفلح
بس خلاص

----------


## رانيا عمر

بدري فكرة جميلة و اللي محليها انها متجددة ديما
انا شفت الموضوع كله و ما شاء الله المنتدي يضم خبرات من الاعضاء من جوانب عديدة 
اما بالنسبة الي :
انا بكالوريوس علوم حاسب 
و اعمل سكرتيرة تنفيذية في احدي الجامعات الخاصة 
اي معلومة في مجالي انا هنا .
بدري عارفة هتقول ايه ايه ربط دراسة الكمبيوتر ب بشغل السكرتارية 
بس هي جت كده .
تحياتي لك

----------


## نور الاسراء

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع
انا طالبة فى السنة الرابعة هندسة كيميائية
وبصراحة نفسى اتعرف علي طلاب فى نفس تخصصى

----------


## badry_1986

> انا بقى بدرسة فى كلية حاسبات ومعلومات 
>  يعنى اكبر قرف فى الدنيا
> يعنى مهما تذاكر مش هاتفلح
> بس خلاص


اهلا اهلا بمهندسين المستقبل :4:  
نورت الموضوع يا درش :f:  
وولا قرف ولا حاجه مفيش دراسه ساهله
شد حيلك انت بس واحنا نحتفل بيك احتفال هنا محصلش ::no1::   ::no2::  
فى رعاية الله يا قمر

----------


## badry_1986

> بدري فكرة جميلة و اللي محليها انها متجددة ديما
> انا شفت الموضوع كله و ما شاء الله المنتدي يضم خبرات من الاعضاء من جوانب عديدة 
> اما بالنسبة الي :
> انا بكالوريوس علوم حاسب 
> و اعمل سكرتيرة تنفيذية في احدي الجامعات الخاصة 
> اي معلومة في مجالي انا هنا .
> بدري عارفة هتقول ايه ايه ربط دراسة الكمبيوتر ب بشغل السكرتارية 
> بس هي جت كده .
> تحياتي لك


الاجمل هو تواجدك فيها طبعا :y:  
واللى محليها اكتر هو مشاركتكم فيها :f2:  
واهنيك على مجال دراستك الرائع  :king:   وعلى شغلك اللى انا مفهمش فيه اى حاجه ::sh::  
هههههههههههههه انا فعلا كنت لسه هسأل ايه مجال الربط بس عمرك اطول من عمرى  :: ههههههه
واحتمال نخنقك اسئله  ::  ::  ::  استحملينا بقى  ::

----------


## badry_1986

> السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع
> انا طالبة فى السنة الرابعة هندسة كيميائية
> وبصراحة نفسى اتعرف علي طلاب فى نفس تخصصى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مجالك ما شاء الله جميل جدا جدا
واحنا نفسنا انك تلاقى كل اللى انتِ عاوزه بين اخوتك هنا
ولعلمك لو راجعتى ردود الاعضاء فى الصفحات السابقة هتلاقى كتير نفس مجالك
ونورتى المنتدى يا نور  ::

----------


## المفكر

موضوع جميل فعلا وبيزيد التعارف بين أعضاء المنتدى
أنا مدرس عربي

----------


## thebestcat

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

موضوع جمييييييييل جدا ويارب نحقق الاستفاده منه بس لحد دلوقتى كله فى مجال الهندسه 

انا بقا فى الفرقه التانيه كليه التمريض

----------


## رانيا عمر

و الله يا بدري مفيش ربط بين مجال الدراسة و الشغل
غير ان جزء من وظيفة السكرتيرة التنفيذية 
مهارات الحاسب الالي زي ما بيتنشر اي اعلان بيطلب مواصفات
زي الكمبيوتر و اللغة 
بس مجال دراستي لما اتخرجت مكنش فيه شغل
و جالي الشغل ده و الحمد لله ناجحة فيه و الحمد بقالي 6 سنوات
و اي سؤال انا هنا .

----------


## badry_1986

> موضوع جميل فعلا وبيزيد التعارف بين أعضاء المنتدى
> أنا مدرس عربي


الاجمل مشاركتك فيه طبعا  :king:   :king:  

واهنئك على مجالك الجميل

بس ده على كده معانا طالبه بقى وهنسالك لما تزهق مننا  :: 
بس انت هتستحملنا مش كده  ::cop::   ::cop::  

شكرا لمرورك الطيب وتعليقك الكريم :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
> موضوع جمييييييييل جدا ويارب نحقق الاستفاده منه بس لحد دلوقتى كله فى مجال الهندسه 
> 
> انا بقا فى الفرقه التانيه كليه التمريض


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

منوره الموضوع والمنتدى كله يا احلى قطة :f2:  

مجالك جميل (كم من الرائع ان يكون عمل الانسان هو تخفيف الالام الاخريين)

نتمنى من الله ان يوفقك فى مجالك ولو تابعتى المجالات السابقه وانتظرتى المجالات القادمه هتلاقى ما هو مشابه لمجالك :2:  

نورتى الموضوع والمنتدى ومستنين مشاركاتك  ::

----------


## badry_1986

> و الله يا بدري مفيش ربط بين مجال الدراسة و الشغل
> غير ان جزء من وظيفة السكرتيرة التنفيذية 
> مهارات الحاسب الالي زي ما بيتنشر اي اعلان بيطلب مواصفات
> زي الكمبيوتر و اللغة 
> بس مجال دراستي لما اتخرجت مكنش فيه شغل
> و جالي الشغل ده و الحمد لله ناجحة فيه و الحمد بقالي 6 سنوات
> و اي سؤال انا هنا .


ما شاء الله :f1:
اتمنى لك مزيد من النجاح والتفوق فى مجالك وعدد خبرة من السنين اكتر :y:   :king:  

ومتستعجليش بكره تتخنقى من اسئلتنا  ::  بس هتستحملينا مش كده  ::  ههههههههههه

ربنا يوفقك يارب  :f2:

----------


## انا كده

انا همس
طالبه فىطب السنه الرابعه
بس انا كنت داخله بدرى سنه عشان كده لسه عندى 20
يعنى محدش يستغرب
انا بقالى 3 ايام بس عارفه الموقع ده بس حبيته جدا
بس انا زعلانه عشان محدش رحب بيه
همس واقتاح جميل ياbadry
شكرا

----------


## badry_1986

> انا همس
> طالبه فى طب السنه الرابعه
> بس انا كنت داخله بدرى سنه عشان كده لسه عندى 20
> يعنى محدش يستغرب
> انا بقالى 3 ايام بس عارفه الموقع ده بس حبيته جدا
> بس انا زعلانه عشان محدش رحب بيه
> همس واقتراح جميل ياbadry
> شكرا


اهلا اهلا بدكاتره المستقبل
منوره طبعا يا همس والمنتدى كله نور بوجودك
وطبعا ميخلصناش زعلك والرابط بتاع موضوع ترحيبك هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
وكلنا لنا الشرف بانضمامك لينا
صح على كده بتاخدى رمد ؟؟؟
ربنا معاكِ يارب وتطلعى من الاوائل ان شاء الله
اتخصصى بقى فى حاجه نعرف ناخد منك فيها استشارات تيك اوى (هههههههههههههه)
فى رعايه الله يا همس

----------


## Egypt lover

اهلا بيكي يا همس نورتينا والله وان شاء الله تكوني وسط اهلك وناسك في المنتدى

انا في كلية هندسه
وشكرا يا بدري على الموضوع الجميل ده

----------


## daria

واو

دة طلع في هنا مرجع محمود عامله للمنتدى وانا مش اعرف ...

هايل يا محمود 

موضوع حلو جدا

وخد عندك بقى اني زيك 

في كلية الاداب قسم الاعلام . شعبة علاقات عامة 

عارف ؟ 
مادام احنا اعلاميين كتير كدة ...
يبقى المفروض نجمع جهودنا وننشأ قسم للإعلام :4:  

بجد الموضوع حلو اوي
دمت بخير 
إيمان

----------


## برنسيسة مصر

اما انا بقى اولى تربيه نوعيه قسم فنون يعني رسم والوان وبلاوي كده بعيد عنكم بس الحلوه الفكره دية ويارب نستفيد كلنا من بعض في المنتدى الجميل ده



اللهم اذاقتني الدنيا كثيرا من عذابها 
وابعدتني عن التقرب اليك كثيرا
فها انا اعود اليك بعد عذاب طوييييل 
ربي اشكو اليك من هذه النيا الدنيئه
ربي انها مليئه بالعذاب والاماني والوعود
التي لاتعود 
ربي ان هذه الدنيا شياطينها كثيره 
ربي انها دنيا مليئه بشياطين الانس والجن
ربي لاتتركني وحيده فيها كي تعذبني
اجعلني اليك قريبه ومن حبيبك رفيقه
اللهم اني ادعوك ان اموت شهيده في سبيلك وفي سبيل الدفاع عن حبيبك محمد
اقسمت عليك ياربي ان تستجيب لهذه الدعوه

كل اللي يقرا الدعوه دية يقول يارب امين

----------


## همسة حنين

تخصصك جميل ماشاء الله يابرنسيسه مصر بجد انا كان نفسي ادخله بس يلا النصيب اصل انا بحب الرسم والالوان جدا بس مبعرفش ارسم ههههههههههههه ::  
انا بقي في اولي اداب قسم مكتبات
وبجد ده فعلا اقتراح حلووووووو وبكده يخلينا نقرب من بعض اكتر

----------


## badry_1986

> انا في كلية هندسه
> وشكرا يا بدري على الموضوع الجميل ده


نورتى الموضوع الجميل اللى بقى جميل بمشاركتكم فيه اساسا
وكليتك جميله وربنا يوفقك يارب
بس متهيقلى مجال صعب شويه ؟؟؟ ربنا يعينك ويوفقك يارب
لعلمك معانا ناس كتير فى تخصصات كتير فى هندسه اى سؤال اطلبى وهم هيجوبوا مجبرين مش مخيرين (هههههههههههههههه)
كله هنا فى خدمتك بس أمرى انتى بس!!!)
نورتى الموضوع  :f2:  واسف على تاخر ردى

----------


## badry_1986

> واو
> 
> دة طلع في هنا مرجع محمود عامله للمنتدى وانا مش اعرف ...
> 
> هايل يا محمود 
> 
> موضوع حلو جدا
> 
> وخد عندك بقى اني زيك 
> ...


واوووووووووو ده داريا طلعت زميلتى فى الدراسة واكيد فى نفس الفرقه كمان (بس اختلاف جامعات :: )
وانا معاكِ انادى بحقنا فى قسم للاعلام والاستشارات الاعلامية ومزواله فنون العلاقات العامه فى تحقيق الفهم المتبادل بين المنشأت والجماهير الداخلية والخارجيه (ههههههههههههههههههههههه ما صدقت فتحت مش كده ؟!؟!؟!)
والله فكرة جميله يا ايمان (انتِ فين من زمان يا بنتى سيبانى مطضهد بين التخصصات الاخرى لوحدى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
بجد نورتى الموضوع يا ايمان واسف على تاخر الرد :f2: 
ولو عاوزه تتعرفى على الاعضاء اكتر واكتر اقرى باقى الصفحات هتلاقى اللى يعجبك ان شاء الله ::$:  
فى رعاية الله :f2:

----------


## wishes

> انا همس
> طالبه فىطب السنه الرابعه
> بس انا كنت داخله بدرى سنه عشان كده لسه عندى 20
> يعنى محدش يستغرب
> انا بقالى 3 ايام بس عارفه الموقع ده بس حبيته جدا
> بس انا زعلانه عشان محدش رحب بيه
> همس واقتاح جميل ياbadry
> شكرا


همس :f:   :hey:  
خلصتى الرمد والشرعى وال اي ان تى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::  
رابعه طب وراكى وراكى 
 انا كمان فى رابعه  طب 
الواضح ان سنه رابعه فى كل كليات الطب فاضيين اليومين دول
مع انهم يومين ازمة امتحانات ويومين الامتحانات دول بيبقوا هنا وسعاده
الناس كلهم مأجزيين اوعدنى يااااااااااااااااارب(ده حسد بس لكل الناس الي فى اجازه)
ربنا يعدى السنه علي خير علي الكل يارب

----------


## badry_1986

> اما انا بقى اولى تربيه نوعيه قسم فنون يعني رسم والوان وبلاوي كده بعيد عنكم بس الحلوه الفكره دية ويارب نستفيد كلنا من بعض في المنتدى الجميل ده
> 
> 
> 
> اللهم اذاقتني الدنيا كثيرا من عذابها 
> وابعدتني عن التقرب اليك كثيرا
> فها انا اعود اليك بعد عذاب طوييييل 
> ربي اشكو اليك من هذه النيا الدنيئه
> ربي انها مليئه بالعذاب والاماني والوعود
> ...


اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييين

منوره الموضوع يا برنسيسه

ومجالك جميل اوى (بحب الفن وكل الفنانين عدا الغنا والممثلين )

بجد ربنا يوفقك وكتير هنا بيحبوا المجال ده ولو انهم مش بيدرؤسوا وهنخنقك اسئله عليه  :: 

منوره وربنا يقويكِ فى مجالك  :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

> تخصصك جميل ماشاء الله يابرنسيسه مصر بجد انا كان نفسي ادخله بس يلا النصيب اصل انا بحب الرسم والالوان جدا بس مبعرفش ارسم ههههههههههههه 
> انا بقي في اولي اداب قسم مكتبات
> وبجد ده فعلا اقتراح حلووووووو وبكده يخلينا نقرب من بعض اكتر


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهلا اهلا اصدقاء الكلية الواحده وان اختلفت الاقسام 
اداب اداب اداب اداب ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والاحلى هو تواجدك فيه يا همسة حنين :y:  
نورتى الموضوع  :f2:  واحييك على مجالك الجميل (صباح الثقافة اللى مالهاش حدود.....) :y:

----------


## Nanoossaa

هااااااااااااااى عليكو يا جماعة ... :hey:  
انا نانى مشتركة جديدة لسه طازة بالسولوفانة والله .. عندى 26 سنة .. صيدلانيه .. 
لسه متسجلة هنا النهاردة و مش فاهمه اىىىىى حاجة!!!  :notme:  
بس مبسوطة لانى اكيد هلاقى اصحاب كتير هنا 
                                        .... مش كدة ..ولا ايه؟؟ :;):

----------


## ronmony

السلام عليكم جميعا 
انا كمان عضوة جديدة وانا مهندسة معمارية متخرجة من 5سنين
واي حد عايز استشارة في تصميم معماري انا مستعدة واهلا بالجميع

----------


## بيوتي

نور  ثانويه عامه السنه اللي فاتت جبت 96في الميه

----------


## maha ahmed

انا بدرس فى كليه الاداب قسم اجتماع وشكرا جدا على الفكره الجميله دى  ::no1::

----------


## ريتاج

شكرا لك انا بكالوريوس رياضيات

----------


## أنفـــــال

أنا بقى  :: 
مهندسة مدني .. 
و باشتغل في تخطيط المشروعات و تسعيرها .

----------


## badry_1986

> انا كمان فى رابعه  طب 
> الواضح ان سنه رابعه فى كل كليات الطب فاضيين اليومين دول
> مع انهم يومين ازمة امتحانات ويومين الامتحانات دول بيبقوا هنا وسعاده
> الناس كلهم مأجزيين اوعدنى يااااااااااااااااارب(ده حسد بس لكل الناس الي فى اجازه)
> ربنا يعدى السنه علي خير علي الكل يارب


منوره الموضوع يا wishes واتمنى انه يكون عجبك
ومجالك جميل ربنا يوفقك :f:  
خال ودى واحترامى  :f:

----------


## badry_1986

> انا كمان فى رابعه  طب 
> الواضح ان سنه رابعه فى كل كليات الطب فاضيين اليومين دول
> مع انهم يومين ازمة امتحانات ويومين الامتحانات دول بيبقوا هنا وسعاده
> الناس كلهم مأجزيين اوعدنى يااااااااااااااااارب(ده حسد بس لكل الناس الي فى اجازه)
> ربنا يعدى السنه علي خير علي الكل يارب


يا  اهلا وسهلا بيكِ فى الموضوع
اتمنى انه يكون عجبك
ومجالك جميل ربنا يوفقك يا رب وتفيدى المسلمين جميعا
خالص ودى وتقديرى :f:

----------


## badry_1986

> هااااااااااااااى عليكو يا جماعة ... 
> انا نانى مشتركة جديدة لسه طازة بالسولوفانة والله .. عندى 26 سنة .. صيدلانيه .. 
> لسه متسجلة هنا النهاردة و مش فاهمه اىىىىى حاجة!!!  
> بس مبسوطة لانى اكيد هلاقى اصحاب كتير هنا 
>                                         .... مش كدة ..ولا ايه؟؟


وعليكم الهاى ورحمه الله وبركاته
منوره المنتدى ويسعدنى ان تكون اول مشاركه ليكِ فى المنتدى تكون فى الموضوع ده
ومجالك جميل بيفيد الجميع ربنا يوفقك يارب
واحنا مبسوطين اكتر بانضمامك لينا
دمتِ بكل خير  :f:

----------


## badry_1986

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> انا كمان عضوة جديدة وانا مهندسة معمارية متخرجة من 5سنين
> واي حد عايز استشارة في تصميم معماري انا مستعدة واهلا بالجميع


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاول احب اعتذر على تاخر الرد
مجال ممتاز ربنا يوفقك فيه يا رب
وفعلا معانا طلبه هندسة كتير يارب تقدروا تتعاونوا فيما بينكم فى افادتهم
شكرا لحضرتك لمشاركتك فى الموضوع
خالص احترامى :f:

----------


## badry_1986

> نور  ثانويه عامه السنه اللي فاتت جبت 96في الميه


منوره يا نور
ونتمنى نعرف عملتى ايه السنه دى ودخلتى انهين كليه ان شاء الله كليه من كليات القمة
ونتمنى ليكِ مزيد من النجاح والتفوق داخل صور الجامعه :f:  
دمتِ مع التواصل فى النجاح

----------


## badry_1986

> انا بدرس فى كليه الاداب قسم اجتماع وشكرا جدا على الفكره الجميله دى


منوره الموضوع يا مها
وكليه جميله (اعتزاز بها وانتماء لها ) ومجال القسم جميل ربنا يوفقك
ونتمنى انك تقدرى تستفادى وتفيدى معانا
دمتِ بكل خير :f:

----------


## badry_1986

> شكرا لك انا بكالوريوس رياضيات


العفو
منوره الموضوع ومجال جميل
ربنا يوفقك يا رب :f:  
خالص تحياتى وتقديرى :f:

----------


## badry_1986

> أنا بقى 
> مهندسة مدني .. 
> و باشتغل في تخطيط المشروعات و تسعيرها .


اهلا وسهلا بيكِ فى الموضوع يا انفال
ومجالك جميل ربنا يوفقك وللعلم معانا هنا مهندسين مدنى تانى حولى تقرى المهن السابقه
ربنا يوفقك
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك :f:

----------


## badry_1986

::  ::  ::

----------


## Miss Engineer

انا اسفة انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع بتاعك النهاردة
وعجبنى جدا اشكرك عليه يااستاذ بدرى
انا مهندسة مدني باشتغل فى مكتب هندسى فى القاهرة
تحياتى لك ولجميع الاعضاء الكراام

----------


## مريومة

مرحبتين مرحبتين  وينن هالدبيكة وين

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا  عكل الحلوين الموجودين هلأ فى المنتدى

وسلام خاص خاص  لاحلى بدرى

وانا يا سيدى بدرس تربية رياضية سنة تالتة

هو المفروض رابعة بس انت عارف الجامعة مبتقدرش 

تستغنى عنى وعن خدماتى  ههههههههه

(قال يعنى مهمة )

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* الموضوع حلو اوي *(@_@)*

وقراته من بديته وعرفت تخصصتكم :B10:  انا بين عمالقه :B10:  

انا بأه ملك السعيد ::$:  ريحه اول ثنوي ::$:  كان المفروض ثاني ثنوي  ::(:  بس عشان بدرس بره فنزلوني سنه ::(: 


 ::$:  بس عندي معلومات وبعرف في حجات كتيره والحمد لله ::$:  

انا عرفه اني صغيره اني اقولكم الكلمه دي بس هقولها

 ::$:  الي عايز المسعده مني انا حاضره ليكم في اي وقت ::$:  
*(@_@)*
انا بجد ليه الشرف اني اكون معاكم ::$:

----------


## RASHA

السلام عليكم

أحب أن أشارككم فى هذا الموضوع وأنا مشتركة قديمة فى المنتدى لكن لم أتواجد من فترة طويلة فلعل كثير منكم لا يتذكرنى.

اما عن دراستى فهى بكالوريوس هندسة الانتاج

والمهنة مهندسة جودة بشركة غزل ونسيج

تقبلوا خالص الوّد

----------


## بنى ادم

السلام عليكم وارحمةالله وابراكاتة
انا بسكوتا /عمرى 21 سنة/ بيدرس تالتة خدمة اجتماعية
واليا اخواتى تجارة واخدمة اجتماعية زى وابس وعلى فكرة انا جديدة فى المنتدى
وياريت اكون صديقة ليكم
وانا معجبة جدا بالفكرة

----------


## ميمو المصرى

أختى بنى أدم
نورتى المنتدى
نتمنى تستمرى
 :f:   :f:

----------


## badry_1986

> انا اسفة انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع بتاعك النهاردة
> وعجبنى جدا اشكرك عليه يااستاذ بدرى
> انا مهندسة مدني باشتغل فى مكتب هندسى فى القاهرة
> تحياتى لك ولجميع الاعضاء الكراام


ولا اسف ولا حاجه انتِ نورتى الموضوع
وشكرا على ابدئك بالعجاب بالموضوع
ومجالك جميل ومعانا ناس كتير بتدرس هندسة اتمنى يكون فى تنسيق بينكم :M (29):  
نورتى الموضوع واتمنى تواجدك المستمر :M (12):

----------


## badry_1986

> مرحبتين مرحبتين  وينن هالدبيكة وين
> 
> مرحبااااااااااااااااااا  عكل الحلوين الموجودين هلأ فى المنتدى
> 
> وسلام خاص خاص  لاحلى بدرى
> 
> وانا يا سيدى بدرس تربية رياضية سنة تالتة
> 
> هو المفروض رابعة بس انت عارف الجامعة مبتقدرش 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
يا اهلا بيكِ يا مريومه :M (37):  
نورتِ المنتدى ونورتى الموضوع واحلى سلام لاحلى مريومه :M (29):  
اتمنى يكون عجبك الموضوع ولعلمك مجالك جميل (يكفى ان بيخلى الانسان محافظ على رشاقته دائما) :M (11):  
اتمنى تلاقى نفسك معانا :M (11):  
فى رعاية الله :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

:M (12):  


> *(@_@)* الموضوع حلو اوي *(@_@)*
> 
> وقراته من بديته وعرفت تخصصتكم انا بين عمالقه 
> 
> انا بأه ملك السعيد ريحه اول ثنوي كان المفروض ثاني ثنوي  بس عشان بدرس بره فنزلوني سنه
> 
> 
>  بس عندي معلومات وبعرف في حجات كتيره والحمد لله 
> 
> ...


نورتى الموضوع يا ملك وان شاء الله يكون سبب فى التواصل بين الاعضاء :M (11):  

ومش شرط ان كل اللى يدخل يفيد (لعله يستفاد من خبرات الاخرين) :M (37):  

وبالتوفيق فى دراستك والوصول الى اعلى المراكز والشهادات :M (31):  

فى رعاية الله :M (12):

----------


## badry_1986

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أحب أن أشارككم فى هذا الموضوع وأنا مشتركة قديمة فى المنتدى لكن لم أتواجد من فترة طويلة فلعل كثير منكم لا يتذكرنى.
> 
> اما عن دراستى فهى بكالوريوس هندسة الانتاج
> 
> والمهنة مهندسة جودة بشركة غزل ونسيج
> 
> تقبلوا خالص الوّد


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نورتى المنتدى من جديد ولى الشرف انك شاركتِ فى الموضوع :M (11):  

مجالك جميل ربنا يوفقك فيه (تقريبا تلتين المنتدى مهندسين) :M (12):  

فى رعاية الله واتمنى تواجدك المستمر معانا  :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

> السلام عليكم وارحمةالله وابراكاتة
> انا بسكوتا /عمرى 21 سنة/ بيدرس تالتة خدمة اجتماعية
> واليا اخواتى تجارة واخدمة اجتماعية زى وابس وعلى فكرة انا جديدة فى المنتدى
> وياريت اكون صديقة ليكم
> وانا معجبة جدا بالفكرة


نورتى المنتدى والموضوع يا بسكوتا :M (29):  
ولعلمك مجالك قمه فى الروعه فهو يفكر فى راحه الاخريين :M (12):  
ربنا يوفقك يارب ويارب يكون لكِ التواصل معانا فى المنتدى :M (12):  
وشكرا لابدئك اعجابك بالموضوع  :M (37):   فى رعاية الله  :f2:

----------


## بنت اسكندريه

انا بقى لسه نونو
خلصت اولى ثانوى عام
ومش بشتغل 
وحلوة اوى فكرتك دى 
مرسىىىىى
تقبل ارق تحياااااااااااتى

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
فكرة رائعة و موضوع جميل
شيماء
بكالوريوس حاسبات و معلومات
بشتغل مبرمجة

تحياتي

----------


## مي مؤمن

*انا بقى 
مي 21 سنه علوم حاسب
اشتغلت فتره مبرمجه وتصميم جرافيك*

----------


## مى سلطان

شكراااااااا ليك موضوع يجنن
 :M (12):  
ربنا يوفق الجميع 
انا فى كليه فنون جميله جامعه اسكندريه
سنه تالته 
لو حد حابب يستفسر عن اى حاجه انا موجوده

----------


## إبنة مصر

> انا بقى عمرو bedo_ic 
> دكتور مهندس كمبيوتر
> مصرى
> شكرا


لو سمحت يا دكتور انا عندي في كمبيوتر الصوت بيقطع من الكمبيوتر نفسه ومبيجيش غير لما اعمل ريستارت للجهاز ويقطع تاني دا زاذئد ان تشغيل الفيديو كليب اصبح تقيل مع العلم ان موجود علي c:الموجود عليه نسخه الويندوز مساحه فاضيه حوالي 7 جيجا 
وياريت لو اي حد يعرف يجاوبني
                                     انا كليه تربيه نوعيه قسم حاسب الي

----------


## اموووله

انا امل او اموووله

هندسه قسم هندسه انتاج وتصميم ميكانيكى ولو لا قدر الله عدت السنه دى هحول قسمم كنترول

ليكم منى خالص الشكر  مع خالص تحياااتى 
موضوع جميل اوى 
مرسي عليه
اموووله

----------


## ناوي الرحيل

أولا أنا بحب أشكر صاحب الموضوع الجميل ده
أما أنا بقى 
خريج الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري
فرع أبو قير
وحاصل على شهادة ضابط ثاني لأعالي البحار

وبشتغل حاليا في هئة الموانئ والجمارك في قطر
وشكرا

----------


## موعـ ووو ـود

*فكره عبقريه فعلا اهنيك عليها
انا احمد-موعـ ووو ـود - بشتغل مهندس شبكات حاسب
وموفر خدمه  دى اس ال  لشركه معروفه*

----------


## robben11

السلام عليكم
  موضووووع  رائع  وجميل  بيخلينا  نتعرف  على بعض اكثر     وهذي  اول مشاركه ليه
            وشكلي  ححب  المنتدى لانه  رائع  وجميل  الصراحه
                              نخش  في المفيد :M (12):  
انا اسمي حسن  ادرس  في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز كلية ادارة اعمال قسم محاسبه  

                                          ادعولي بتوفيق
                                                شكرا

----------


## queen555

انا منى بدرس بكلية التربيه قسم بيولوجىالفرقه الثالثه

----------


## SEKALATSHY90

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع لذيذ وجامد موووووووت
انا اسمى ايمان
اولى تجارة
اتمنى انى يكون لى اصدقاء كتير فى المنتدى هنا
سلااااااااااااااااام

----------


## flimsyolivia

حلوة فكرة التعارف دي
أنا عضو خمس جديد :M (28):  .....يعني بدخل كل فين وفين اما يبقي عندي مشكلة كدة 
( استغلالية) :M (15):  متخرجة من تجارة انجليزي من يجي 3 سنين كدة ويشتغل في بنك كحيان نوعا ما واحب اعرف اصحاب جديد ياريت ::  واحنا في الخدمة  :M (24):

----------


## ديدي

فعلا موضوع جميل
انا خريجة تجارة واتعينت فى البيت بعد الزواج
لان زوجى رافض فكرة عملى

----------


## سوني

حلوة قوى فكرة الموضوع دا  

وشيىء جميل اننا نتعرف على بعض اكتر  

انا خريجة معهد تعاون وارشاد زراعى 

فى حد هنا زيى؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الشمسى

ماشى يا بدرى فعلا كدة ممكن نستفيد

انا فى كلية تربية ابتدائى قسم رياضيات 
الفرقة الرابعة من 5 سنين 

بيتهيالى كدة انى مش ممكن استفيد من حد ولا افيد حد

----------


## kandeeel

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا فعلا معجب بفكرة طرح الخبرات والدرسات من اجل الاستفاده منها من كافه افراد المنتدي ، وجزاك الله كل خير على هذة الفكرة .

اسمي : سمير بدار

وظفتي : قائد فريق تحصيل الديون في مجموعه شركات + مستشار قانوني في نفس المجال

مقيم خارج جمهوريه مصر العربيه ، واكون سعيد بمراسله  افراد المنتدي

حفظكم الله ورعاكم

----------


## badry_1986

ياااااااه اسف على الغيبة دى 
واسف على تاخرى فى الرد ولى عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

ياراااااجل آسف ايه و تأخير ايه بس D:
ده الموضوع ما اتفتحش من 2007 .. يعنى بقاله سنتين دلوقتى
لكن بما إنك ذكرتنا بيه تانى فأجدد مشاركتى فيه بقا بالمرة
أنا دلوقتى اتخرجت خلاص الحمد لله و اشتغلت I.T Coordinator فى أحد فنادق الهيلتون بمصر

يا ابن الإيه يا بدرى .. فكرتنا بالأيام الخوالى ^_^

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*بسم الله
شوف يا عم الحاج انا حاصل علي معهد فني صناعي المحلة
بعدما حصلت علي دبلوم فني تخصص زخرفة
وشغال في مجال الدهانات والديكور 
بسافر للسعودية منطقة تبوك
*

----------


## yasein

مبروك يا نور على المجموع الجميل انا كنت زيك فى ثانوية و جبت 99% وحاب اتعرف و نكلم عن الكليات ايميلى ahmed_5632@yahoo.com

----------


## M!sS Roro

انتو طلعتو الموضوع ده من القبر ولا اييييييييييييه  ::

----------


## مؤمن007

_لا علشان نشوف المتخرجين نجحوا و اشتغلوا و لا لسه مبلطين
_

----------


## M!sS Roro

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه  

حلوووووووووووووووووه يا استااذ مؤمن .. 

يبقى انا هاجي بعد عشر سنوات هنا وشوفوني بقى اتخرجت ولا لا .. 

انا اخرسنه في الجامعه .. رياض اطفال ..*

----------


## دكتورة صغيورة

أنا ساره لبنانية مقيمة في أمريكا 
أعمل كطبيبة
تسجلت في المنتدى فقط من يوم وأتمنى ترحيبكم بي

----------


## badry_1986

> انا بقى لسه نونو
> خلصت اولى ثانوى عام
> ومش بشتغل 
> وحلوة اوى فكرتك دى 
> مرسىىىىى
> تقبل ارق تحياااااااااااتى


الاحلى  من الفكرة مشاركتكم فيها
ربنا يوفقك وتدخلى الكلية اللى تتمنيها وبرضه تفضلى معانا
اسف على التاخير

----------


## badry_1986

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> فكرة رائعة و موضوع جميل
> شيماء
> بكالوريوس حاسبات و معلومات
> بشتغل مبرمجة
> 
> تحياتي


اهلا اهلا بمبرمجى  مصرنا الحبيبة

معانا كتير فى  مجالك ان شاء الله تفيدينا ويعينا ربنا على زيادة ولو القليل ليكِ
خالص تقديرى واحترامى واسف على التاخير

----------


## badry_1986

> *انا بقى 
> مي 21 سنه علوم حاسب
> اشتغلت فتره مبرمجه وتصميم جرافيك*


 مى منورة المنتدى وخاصة موضوعى المتواضع
جامد شغل الجرافيك متهيقلى فى فن اكتر  من البرمجة(عن وجهة نظرى الشخصية و90% غلط)
نتمنى تكون بصمتك واصحة فى منتدانا الجميل

----------


## badry_1986

> شكراااااااا ليك موضوع يجنن
>  
> ربنا يوفق الجميع 
> انا فى كليه فنون جميله جامعه اسكندريه
> سنه تالته 
> لو حد حابب يستفسر عن اى حاجه انا موجوده


ممرسي على رائيك فى الموضوع
وانا فعلا  خجول  من تاخرى فى الرد
واهلا اهلا بفنانى بلادنا  اصحاب الذوق الرفيع
اكيد هتفيدينا برؤيتك المميزة

----------


## badry_1986

> انا امل او اموووله
> 
> هندسه قسم هندسه انتاج وتصميم ميكانيكى ولو لا قدر الله عدت السنه دى هحول قسمم كنترول
> 
> ليكم منى خالص الشكر  مع خالص تحياااتى 
> موضوع جميل اوى 
> مرسي عليه
> اموووله


اهلا امل امولة
نورتينا ونورتى فكرتى المتوضعة
ان شاء الله تكونى لسه مكملة ميكانيكا وتفيدينا وتفيدنا مصرنا الحبيبة
ااسف على تاخر الرد
فى رعاية ربى

----------


## badry_1986

> أولا أنا بحب أشكر صاحب الموضوع الجميل ده
> أما أنا بقى 
> خريج الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري
> فرع أبو قير
> وحاصل على شهادة ضابط ثاني لأعالي البحار
> 
> وبشتغل حاليا في هئة الموانئ والجمارك في قطر
> وشكرا


ناوى الرحيل
اسمك ملائم لشغلك
نورتنا كلنا ومهنتك اضافة لينا كلنا
نتمنى تكون مستمتع معانا واسف على تاخر ردى
فى حفظ الله

----------


## badry_1986

> *فكره عبقريه فعلا اهنيك عليها
> انا احمد-موعـ ووو ـود - بشتغل مهندس شبكات حاسب
> وموفر خدمه  دى اس ال  لشركه معروفه*


احمد موعوووود
انا اخوك محمووود
نورت الموضوع وفعلا شاكر لرئيك فى الموضوع
مجالك جميل وبما اننا كلنا بنتقابل على النت يبقى كلنا هنحتاجك
ددمت بحفظ الله

----------


## badry_1986

> السلام عليكم
>   موضووووع  رائع  وجميل  بيخلينا  نتعرف  على بعض اكثر     وهذي  اول مشاركه ليه
>             وشكلي  ححب  المنتدى لانه  رائع  وجميل  الصراحه
>                               نخش  في المفيد 
> انا اسمي حسن  ادرس  في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز كلية ادارة اعمال قسم محاسبه  
> 
>                                           ادعولي بتوفيق
>                                                 شكرا


كنت بتمنى متكونش دى مشاركتك الوحيدة
ولكن اكيد اسعدنى حضورك بنا
نتمنى عودتك
وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك كلها

----------


## badry_1986

> انا منى بدرس بكلية التربيه قسم بيولوجىالفرقه الثالثه


االناس اللى مهتمة بجسم الانسان ليهم اجمل تحية من كل انسان
اتمنى عودتك تانى للمنتدى لاننا كلنا هنحتاجك اكيد

----------


## badry_1986

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الموضوع لذيذ وجامد موووووووت
> انا اسمى ايمان
> اولى تجارة
> اتمنى انى يكون لى اصدقاء كتير فى المنتدى هنا
> سلااااااااااااااااام


ممرسي لرائك فى الموضوع اللى فعلا اسعدنى
واكيد كلنا صحابك وما اكثر وامهر المحاسبين عندنا
نورتى فكرتى المتواضعة

----------


## badry_1986

> حلوة فكرة التعارف دي
> أنا عضو خمس جديد .....يعني بدخل كل فين وفين اما يبقي عندي مشكلة كدة 
> ( استغلالية) متخرجة من تجارة انجليزي من يجي 3 سنين كدة ويشتغل في بنك كحيان نوعا ما واحب اعرف اصحاب جديد ياريت واحنا في الخدمة


نورتى الموضوع
ومادمتى بالخدمة يبقى هنخنقك مننا هههههههههههههه
مجال مميز وان شاء الله يكون فى تعاون كبير داخل المنتدى معاكِ
شرفتى موضوع المتواضع

----------


## badry_1986

> فعلا موضوع جميل
> انا خريجة تجارة واتعينت فى البيت بعد الزواج
> لان زوجى رافض فكرة عملى


ما شاء الله واتريقتى فى البيت هههههههههههههههههههه بهزر طبعا انا من مؤيدى جلوس الزوجة فى المنزل (من غير ما حد يضرب)
ما شاء الله معانا خريجى تجارة كتير وممكن التنسيق بينهم
شكرا لرئيك فى الموضوع وزيارتك ليه

----------


## badry_1986

> حلوة قوى فكرة الموضوع دا  
> 
> وشيىء جميل اننا نتعرف على بعض اكتر  
> 
> انا خريجة معهد تعاون وارشاد زراعى 
> 
> فى حد هنا زيى؟؟؟؟؟


الاحلى من فكرته زيارتك ليه

نورتى المنتدى واكيد عاوزين بلادنا كلها تبقى خضرة (بس  منزرعهاش كوسه)ههههه
نورتى الموضوع

----------


## badry_1986

> ماشى يا بدرى فعلا كدة ممكن نستفيد
> 
> انا فى كلية تربية ابتدائى قسم رياضيات 
> الفرقة الرابعة من 5 سنين 
> 
> بيتهيالى كدة انى مش ممكن استفيد من حد ولا افيد حد


ماشي يا شمسى كده فعلا انا فخور بالموضوع لزيارتك ليه
مجالك ممتاز وان شاء الله تكون اتخرجت هههههههههه
كل الدروس الخصوصية مع مستر شمسى والنجاح دى حاجة بتاعت ربنا هههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع

----------


## badry_1986

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا فعلا معجب بفكرة طرح الخبرات والدرسات من اجل الاستفاده منها من كافه افراد المنتدي ، وجزاك الله كل خير على هذة الفكرة .
> 
> اسمي : سمير بدار
> 
> وظفتي : قائد فريق تحصيل الديون في مجموعه شركات + مستشار قانوني في نفس المجال
> 
> مقيم خارج جمهوريه مصر العربيه ، واكون سعيد بمراسله  افراد المنتدي
> 
> حفظكم الله ورعاكم


نورت الموضوع
مجالك جديد علينا ولكنه مميز
ان شاء الله نستفيد من خبراتك ونتمنى اننا نقدم اى جديد
شكرا لزيارتك للموضوع ومشركتك فيه

----------


## badry_1986

> ياراااااجل آسف ايه و تأخير ايه بس D:
> ده الموضوع ما اتفتحش من 2007 .. يعنى بقاله سنتين دلوقتى
> لكن بما إنك ذكرتنا بيه تانى فأجدد مشاركتى فيه بقا بالمرة
> أنا دلوقتى اتخرجت خلاص الحمد لله و اشتغلت I.T Coordinator فى أحد فنادق الهيلتون بمصر
> 
> يا ابن الإيه يا بدرى .. فكرتنا بالأيام الخوالى ^_^


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت يابو حميد
جامد مجال الاينفورماشن تكنولوجى واحد صاحبى عمال يزن على دماغى انى اقتحمه وانا منفض
بيقولى خد mcse او ccna , ccnb واشتغل بيهم 
رائيك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## badry_1986

> *بسم الله
> شوف يا عم الحاج انا حاصل علي معهد فني صناعي المحلة
> بعدما حصلت علي دبلوم فني تخصص زخرفة
> وشغال في مجال الدهانات والديكور 
> بسافر للسعودية منطقة تبوك
> *


ايوا معاك يابا الحج هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك وترجع بلدك بافضل حال
نورت الموضوع يابا الحج وعوافى عليكم

----------


## badry_1986

> انتو طلعتو الموضوع ده من القبر ولا اييييييييييييه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تمنى انه يكون نال اعجباك

----------


## badry_1986

> أنا ساره لبنانية مقيمة في أمريكا 
> أعمل كطبيبة
> تسجلت في المنتدى فقط  من يوم وأتمنى ترحيبكم بي


يا نرحب بس ده نعمل فرح كمان
اهلا بيكِ فى المنتدى
اكيد كلنا سعد بيكِ بنا
مجالك مميز ونتمنى نعرف تخصصك والدرجة المهنية ؟؟ تكليف او نايب سينيور ولا جينيور ولا استاذ مساعد 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
ونتمنى تكونى سعيده بين اخواتك اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## بنت شهريار

للرررررررررررررررفع
 :f2:

----------


## badry_1986

*شكرا للرفع*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *شكرا للرفع*


حمدا لله على سلامتك
أخبارك إيه؟

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

موضوع جميل اول مرة اشوفه

انا حاصلة على ليسانس آداب وتربية قسم لغة انجليزية

لا أعمل .. متفرغة لتربية أولادي

 :f2:

----------


## اسير الغروب

كيميائى

وشغال فى ( ســــــــــ :36 2 20: ــــــــــــر )

هواياتى شغل البرمجة والتصميم 


 :f2:

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*خريج تجاره 

و شغلتى اكيد 




























مش مهندس زراعى 



محاسب بشركه اوراق ماليه 





*

----------


## حسام عمر

*محاسب في الأهرام للمجمعات الأستهلاكيه

ومؤمن بالمثل القائل حب ما تعمل تعمل ما تحب



بس المثل مبيحبنيش*

----------

